

Evolved Electrophysiological Soft Robots - imaginenore
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgWQ-gPIvt4

======
imaginenore
Paper:

[http://creativemachines.cornell.edu/sites/default/files/Evol...](http://creativemachines.cornell.edu/sites/default/files/EvolvedElectrophysiologicalSoftRobots_CheneyCluneLipson_2014.pdf)

